# It's a Tough Life Being a Retired Racing Dog



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of the boy taken on the weekend when it was cold and wet outside.













We especially love the wrinkles on his hairless neck.

Just remembered what it is he reminds me on in first pic - a samosa!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That boys got it rough these days, doesn't he?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

he is beautiful!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw he is so comfy mom don't disturb him.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I can tell that Stanley is not one little bit spoiled! You are too hard on that dog...


----------

